# Maverick Demo Day!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Skip! Thanks for the update!

Cheers


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun to me....and Drinks !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Jan, Matt, you guys going. If so, I'll check my calender and see about getting a kitchen pass.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll be in Vero that day and it's only about 2.5 hours for me...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm going to make it after all! Cleared out my calendar and bringing the camera!

Cheers


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

look forward to seeing some of you missfits in my area. i will be out fishing but will come to shore to say hi and share a frosty beverage.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> look forward to seeing some of you missfits in my area. i will be out fishing but will come to shore to say hi and share a frosty beverage.


Curtis is in the House !!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> A few months back there was some interest here for us to host a Maverick (Hewes and Pathfinder) demo event in East Central Florida. I am pleased to report we have made plans to hold the event.
> 
> On Saturday, July 26th from 9:00AM to 4:00PM our local MHP dealer, Salty Marine in Titusville will host a Maverick Demo Day at Kennedy Point Yacht Club. Our plan is to have most every model of MHP in the water available for demo rides including the new Maverick 17HPX Micro and the Pathfinder 21 Fusion.
> 
> ...


This event is tomorrow. Who else is going?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Matt and I will be there... ;D


----------

